# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού της Πάτρας [History of Patras]

## Ellinis

Και πάμε μια βόλτα στην Πάτρα κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90.

Διακρίνονται η πρύμνη του παλιού IONIAN STAR του Στρίντζη, το ΛΥΔΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ, το FLAVIA II, το ATHENS EXPRESS και ένα από τα MEDITERRANEAN SEA ή SKY.

Από όλα αυτά μόνο το ATHENS EXPRESS εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει.

lydia et al.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη.
Τόση ομορφιά σε μια μόνο φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστούμε Ellinis.

----------


## kalypso

limani patras telonio.jpg

άποψη του τελωνείου στο λιμανι της Πάτρας

patra ag.nikolaou.jpg

μώλος Αγ. Νικολάου λιμάνι της Πάτρας

----------


## Baggeliq

dl_02.jpg
Εξαγωγή σταφίδας από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα.
Αθήνα, Ε.Λ.Ι.Α.
Καθημερινή, _Επτά Ημέρες,_ 21 Φεβρουαρίου 1999, σελ. 13.

Το λιμάνι  του Πειραιά το 1840
1pa4a.gif
Αρχαιολογικό        Μουσείο Πειραιά

Το λιμάνι της ΣΥΡΟΥ
Syros13.jpg

Το λιμάνι του ΒΟΛΟΥ σε επιχρωματισμένο επιστολικό δελτάριο της εποχής των Βαλκανικών πολέμων (1912-1913) απο το φωτογράφος Στέφανος Στουρνάρας
Volos_circa1912.jpeg


Το λιμάνι της ΚΕΚΥΡΑ κάτα τους Βομβαρδισμός της πόλης από την ιταλική αεροπορία
 ΞΆΞŸΞœΞΆΞ΅Ξ΅Ξ”Ξ™Ξ£Ξ&#33
Πηγη :http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com

----------


## kalypso

limani patras.jpg

limani patras dekaetia 20-30.jpg

το λιμάνι της Πάτρας την δεκαετία του μεσοπολέμου!!

----------


## nautikos

Στην πρωτη φωτο δεσποζει το *Αγ Γερασιμος*, το πρωτο της οικογενειας _Στριντζη_!

----------


## Ellinis

Και στη δευτερη ενα από τα Υ/Κ της ITALIA LINE, ίσως ένα από τα Saturnia, Vulcania.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΑ.....

----------


## scoufgian

> ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΑ.....


τι βλεπω!!!!κινγκ μινως στ αριστερα της φωτογραφιας?φοβερη φωτο....μπραβο

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτο ποιανού ήταν???
Οκτώβριος του 1975 στην Πάτρα
http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/8577140.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ομορφη και ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ απο το λιμανι της Πατρας. Διακρινονται τα *Venus* και *Saturnus*, *Countess M* και *το Δαιδαλος*. Επισης διακρινονται πλαγιοδετημενες 2 φρεγατες *τυπου S*.

----------


## poliv21

ψαχνω φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι της πατρας (αν εχει και mediterranean sky μεσα  ακομα πιο καλα γιατι οπως γνωριζεται εχω εναν ερωτα με αυτο το πλοιο)!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## sea_serenade

Εγώ πάλι έχω μέγα έρωτα για τα βαπόρια του Μαραγκόπουλου. Αντε βρε παιδιά, βρείτε μας τίποτα από την Πάτρα των 80's & 90's. Λυπηθείτε μας και μας.... :Sad:

----------


## Trakman

Το άπλωμα των διχτυών στο Μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα. 1950.

Patras Port1.jpg

_Πάτρα 1947-1964
Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή
Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη
Εξάντας
_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε Trakman.Σε ένα από τα πιο ωραία σημεία του λιμανιού της Πάτρας.
Το ερώτημα, βέβαια, θα μπορούσε να είναι ποιο είναι το πλοίο στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας.
Έχουμε και μία ανάλογη φωτογραφία να βάλουμε από τη Ραφήνα με το άπλωμα των δικτιών για να στεγνώσουν.

----------


## Trakman

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε Trakman.Σε ένα από τα πιο ωραία σημεία του λιμανιού της Πάτρας.
> Το ερώτημα, βέβαια, θα μπορούσε να είναι ποιο είναι το πλοίο στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας.
> Έχουμε και μία ανάλογη φωτογραφία να βάλουμε από τη Ραφήνα με το άπλωμα των δικτιών για να στεγνώσουν.


Φίλε Roi, την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ για το βαπόρι στα αριστερά, ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε!
Περιμένουμε και τη φωτογραφία από τη Ραφήνα!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Μια μεταπολεμική φωτογραφία (1950) της παραλιακής ζώνης της πόλης που αγαπώ πολύ, της Πάτρας... Για τους γνώστες της πόλης οι δυο κάθετοι δρόμοι είναι η οδός Κολοκοτρώνη και η Αγίου Νικολάου. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η λήψη έγινε από το πολεμικό πλοίο "Πυρπολητής".
Αφιερωμένη στον Roi Baudoin!

Patras.jpg

_Πάτρα 1947-1964
Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή
Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη
Εξάντας_

----------


## Trakman

Ο μώλος της Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα, το 1958. Ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει ένα από τα πιο όμορφα σημεία της πόλης!

_"Πάτρα, 1947-1964_,_ Ν. Ε. Τόλη"_

ΠΑΤΡΑ.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ο μώλος της Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα, το 1958. Ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει ένα από τα πιο όμορφα σημεία της πόλης!
> 
> _"Πάτρα, 1947-1964_,_ Ν. Ε. Τόλη"_
> 
> ΠΑΤΡΑ.jpg


πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!

----------


## Trakman

> πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια!


Και μένα μου αρέσει πολύ Κώστα! Συγχαρητήρια στον φωτογράφο που την είχε τραβήξει! Μ'αρέσει γιατί την ίδια εικόνα, λιγάκι μονάχα αλλαγμένη, τη συναντάς και σήμερα!! :Wink:  Βγάζει ένα ρομαντισμό και μια διαχρονικότητα!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία μιας άλλης εποχής.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Από τα πιο όμορφα σημεία και της σημερινής Πάτρας.

Και κάποιο άγνωστο πλοίο στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας που πιστεύω κάποιο να το αναγνωρίσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Upon request by a good friend of this site, I am uploading today several postcards of *Patras* from my collection.

First one from 1910.

Patras 1910.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

During the period 1955 to 1980, *Patras* had a major expansion. The harbor became bigger and the connections with Italy were numerous and with ships of 5,000 to 12,000 tons, although earlier ships were as small as 1,200 tons! The city extended much northern than _Psila Alonia_. And _Panahaiki_ made it to the First Division with the legendary Davourlis in charge.  

But the _Majestic_ hotel continued to _define the city_, the _Karnavalos_ was a main event along with its famous _sokolatopolemos_,  _Aghios Andreas_ continued to be constructed (!) and _Aghiou Nikolaou_ was where "you had to be seen" in the evenings. _Nautikos Omilos Patron_ had a make-shift water polo area in the summer where the team was playing, usually in the Second Division, but from time to time in the first Division where their fights with _Ethnikos_ and _Olympiakos_ were legendary...  And it was in these same sea waters, in front of the port, where _Zaharopoulos_ practiced and broke the  Greek swimming records in the early 1950s. His breakstroke was unbeatable and took him to several European meetings. And in Greece, his battles with the _Zisimos brothers_ of _AOPF_ and the _Kasidokostas brothers_ of _Panathinaikos_ were heroic and are still remembered by those who are now ... in their 70s...

Here a nice postcard from 1958. The freighter shown is a Dutch _Boehmer_ ship. The buses in the front right were doing the lines to Mintilogli, Kato Achaia, Halandritsa and the mountainous SE Achaia

Patras 1958.jpg

Then a 1963 postcard with a yacht on the left and the imposing building of the _Majestic_ hotel just passed the wharf on the right. At that time, the _Majestic_ was the best hotel in town.

Patras 1963.jpg

Finally, a more recent postcard from 1976. Don't you think that color can be offensive some times? 

Patras 1976.JPG

Enjoy!

----------


## Trakman

Amazing photos, thanks Nicholas!!! I like so much looking at the the past of the city I live!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Amazing photos, thanks Nicholas!!! I like so much looking at the the past of the city I live!!


And more to come soon... My mother lived in Patras from 1915 to 1938. My grand father was a chemist at Achaia Klaus and had taken the whole family to Patras. And I went back to Patras as a summer intern (chemical engineer) in 1969 and 1970, working at BESO, which does not exist any more... So there are so many pictures....

One more from the 1900-1910 period

Patras early2.jpg

Our leaders do not want lithographies, but this special German one from 1890 will be a wonderful addition. And it does include ships at the harbor!

Patras 1890.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

We apologize to the administrators that not all these postcards are from the harbor, but they do establish the character of the city!

Patras Ag Nikolaou.jpgPatras Maizonos.jpg

Patras Plateia Georgiou.jpgPatras 1910.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Very interesting information from Patras
Source: http://2gym-patras.ach.sch.gr/Patras'port.htm




> _Ποιο πλοίο συνέδεε την Πάτρα με τον Πειραιά, την Κέρκυρα και το Πρίντιζι της Ιταλίας από το 1900 μέχρι το 1929._ 
> 
> Κατά το τέλος της δεκαετίας του 20 υπήρχε μια σύνδεση με υδροπλάνο Πρίντεζι-Πάτρα. Αργότερα πήγαινε το «Μυκάλη» στο Πριντεζι ακολουθώντας τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ιθάκη-Κέρκυρα-Αγ.Σαράντα-Πριντεζι. Το «Μυκάλη Τόγια» ιδιοκτησίας του πατρός Ιγγλέση έκανε την ίδια διαδρομή μέχρι το ʼ40. 
> Κατά την επιστροφή του από κάποιο δρομολόγιο καρφώθηκε πάνω στις πέτρες απέναντι (Αιτωλοακαρνανία) και έμεινε εκεί γιατί δεν υπήρχαν τα μέσα να το βγάλουν.


A picture of *Mykali* can be found in Tzamtzis' insert about the Greek Shipping Lines 1830-1940 in the _Efoplistis_ (1997)

----------


## .voyager

Κατ' εμένα, σημαντικής ιστορικής αξίας το υλικό του κυρίου Πέππα και συγκινητικό το γεγονός ότι πολλά από τα κτίρια που απεικονίζονται διατηρούνται εως σήμερα για να θυμίζουν το μεγαλείο της άλλοτε αρχοντικής Πάτρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κατ' εμένα, σημαντικής ιστορικής αξίας το υλικό του κυρίου Πέππα και συγκινητικό το γεγονός ότι πολλά από τα κτίρια που απεικονίζονται διατηρούνται εως σήμερα για να θυμίζουν το μεγαλείο της άλλοτε αρχοντικής Πάτρας.


Thank you kindly. I do not know if I mentioned that in the summers of 1969 and 1970 I was working as a summer intern (undergraduate student in chemical engineering at EMP) at the company BESO, just a bit west of Aghios Andreas. I was helping mostly in the winery of the company. At that time I had the opportunity to meet some of  the old industrialists of Patras, the Antonopoulos family of Achaia Claus and others. I was truly impressed then with the civic pride of the Patras people, with their ability to protect the city patrimony. Some of the efforts to protect the old building had already started then, 40+ years ago.

----------


## .voyager

Unfortunately, most of those new-classical buildings were later replaced by unaesthetic blocks of flats... 
Let me inform you (in case you are not aware) that, nowadays, ΒΕΣΟ is replaced by Veso mare, a multiplex center of entertainment (including cinemas, cafes and shops), preserving parts of the old company's building. 
The good fact is that, during the last 10 years, I've seen lots of the remaining buildinds being renovated and repaired, especially in the area around the port, either by the municipality and the ministry of culture or by multinational companies, as part of their investments (for example, the Inditex Group).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Unfortunately, most of those new-classical buildings were later replaced by unaesthetic blocks of flats... 
> Let me inform you (in case you are not aware) that, nowadays, ΒΕΣΟ is replaced by Veso mare, a multiplex center of entertainment (including cinemas, cafes and shops), preserving parts of the old company's building. 
> The good fact is that, during the last 10 years, I've seen lots of the remaining buildinds being renovated and repaired, especially in the area around the port, either by the municipality and the ministry of culture or by multinational companies, as part of their investments (for example, the Inditex Group).


  I appreciate the additional information and I thank you very much. By the way, I am Greek, so there is no need for you to write in English. One of these days I will install the Greek elements and start typing in Greek.  So , _BESO_ is an entertainment complex... How funny... and appropriate... We had a lot of "fun" in BESO when on Friday afternoons we would open the extra bottles of _mavrodaphne, moscato_ and other wines we had kept as "samples" of the wines we had exported to France and Italy (who said French wines were only French?).  You will find  a personal photo from August 1969 at BESO, Patras, here... http://www.che.utexas.edu/research/b...um/index55.htm  Yours truly (left) and two chemists are ready to accept the first grapes that arrive from Mintilogli... In the background, the tower of Patraiki that could be seen from the BESO lot.  By the way, BESO was _V_iomihania _E_laion _O_inon kai _O_inopneumaton...

----------


## seaways_lover

Καινούριος στην παρέα του καταπληκτικότερου φόρουμ στο διαδύκτιο.
Πάμε λοιπόν, "πρόσω ολοταχως"
Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι της Πάτρας για τις καλοκαιρινές οικογενειακές διακοπές στη Κεφαλλονιά την 1η Αυγούστου του 1983. Εικονίζονται το λατρεμένο μου F/B MEDITERRANEAN SEA και το Ρ/Κ ATLANTIS. Τα "κίτρινα" του Καραγεώργη μας λείπουν ακόμα πάρα πολύ.... Ήταν πραγματικά στολίδια για το λιμάνι της Πάτρας!!!

patras_port_01081983.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καινούριος στην παρέα του καταπληκτικότερου φόρουμ στο διαδύκτιο.
> Πάμε λοιπόν, "πρόσω ολοταχως"
> Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι της Πάτρας για τις καλοκαιρινές οικογενειακές διακοπές στη Κεφαλλονιά την 1η Αυγούστου του 1983. Εικονίζονται το λατρεμένο μου F/B MEDITERRANEAN SEA και το Ρ/Κ ATLANTIS. Τα "κίτρινα" του Καραγεώργη μας λείπουν ακόμα πάρα πολύ.... Ήταν πραγματικά στολίδια για το λιμάνι της Πάτρας!!!


Welcome aboard!!!  We are glad to see your first photo... The others are sleeping still in Greece! _Krataw skopia_

----------


## seaways_lover

> Welcome aboard!!!  We are glad to see your first photo... The others are sleeping still in Greece! _Krataw skopia_



Σ' ευχαριστώ για το καλωσορισμα. Να 'σαι καλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

> Πάμε λοιπόν, "πρόσω ολοταχως"


Καλώς ήλθες στο "πλοίο"  :Wink: 




> You will find  a personal photo from August 1969 at BESO, Patras, here... http://www.che.utexas.edu/research/b...um/index55.htm


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα θερμό καλοσώρισμα και εκ μέρους μου! Θα καλοπεράσεις εδώ  :Wink: 




> Καινούριος στην παρέα του καταπληκτικότερου φόρουμ στο διαδύκτιο.
> Πάμε λοιπόν, "πρόσω ολοταχως"
> Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι της Πάτρας για τις καλοκαιρινές οικογενειακές διακοπές στη Κεφαλλονιά την 1η Αυγούστου του 1983. Εικονίζονται το λατρεμένο μου F/B MEDITERRANEAN SEA και το Ρ/Κ ATLANTIS. Τα "κίτρινα" του Καραγεώργη μας λείπουν ακόμα πάρα πολύ.... Ήταν πραγματικά στολίδια για το λιμάνι της Πάτρας!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Σας ευχαριστω θερμα για τα θερμα σας καλωσορίσματα .voyager και Appia_1978. Nα 'μαστε όλοι καλά, κι εμείς και τα βαπόρια μας!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Εικονίζονται το λατρεμένο μου F/B MEDITERRANEAN SEA και το Ρ/Κ ATLANTIS.


Kαλά ταξίδια και από εμένα seaways_lover. Το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ το θυμάμαι το 1988 όταν βοήθησε το QUEEN M. -στο οποίο ήμουν επιβάτης- να πέσει στο ντόκο. Πρέπει να ήταν παλιό σκαρί, θυμίζει κάποια Ρ/Κ του β' παγκόσμιου που είχε μέχρι πρόσφατα το Πολεμικό μας ναυτικό. Ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει ακόμη;

----------


## seaways_lover

> Και πάμε μια βόλτα στην Πάτρα κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90.
> 
> Διακρίνονται η πρύμνη του παλιού IONIAN STAR του Στρίντζη, το ΛΥΔΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ, το FLAVIA II, το ATHENS EXPRESS και ένα από τα MEDITERRANEAN SEA ή SKY.
> 
> Από όλα αυτά μόνο το ATHENS EXPRESS εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2688


Κατα 99% εικονιζεται το MEDITERRANEAN SKY, γιατι στη δική μου φωτογραφια στο ιδιο ντοκο εικονιζεται το SEA και υπαρχει διαφορα στο πισω μερος της τζιμινιέρας.

----------


## seaways_lover

Μαλλον υπαρχει αλλα δεν εμαι σιγουρος. Θα ρωτησω και θα επανελθω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice postcard of Patras of unknown date but before 1920

Patras ?.jpg

And another Patraic photograph from 1915. The new custom office

Patras 1915.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a historic postcard of Patras from 1956 that has special meaning for some of us.
Kalydon 1956.jpeg
It features the legendary *Kalydon III* You can find most of this discussion in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56371

_Το Κρυονέρι σήμερα αποτελεί τουριστικό θέρετρο με πλήθος από ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια και οργανωμένη παραλία με αρκετά καταστήματα._ 
_......_
_Στην παραλία κατέληγε η γραμμή Αγρίνιο- Κρυονέρι του ιστορικού ΣΒΔΕ και στον μώλο φορτώνονταν τα βαγόνια σε καράβι με ράγες για τη μεταφορά τους στην Πάτρα που βρίσκεται ακριβώς απέναντι. Και φυσικά αντίστροφα._ 
........
_Το πλοίο Καλυδών άρχισε τα δρομολόγιά του το 1891 και έκανε τη συγκοινωνία Πάτρα- Κρυονέρι. Όταν χάλασε το πετάξανε και έτσι με τον πόλεμο καταλήξαμε να έχουμε το Καλυδών II και μετά το Καλυδών ΙΙΙ._

_Εκεί υπήρχε το τρένο το οποίο έπαιρνε τους επιβάτες που μετέφερε η Καλυδών και τους πήγαινε στο Αγρίνιο. Η Καλυδών είχε κίνηση γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλο μεταφορικό μέσο να κάνει αυτή τη διαδρομή. Το Καλυδών έπαιρνε μόνο επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα. Αργότερα προστέθηκαν οι ράγες. Ήταν σαν μικρό motor-ship._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two more photographs from *Patras*. First the pier of Aghios Nikolaos in 1963. Nothing special on this day! But I remember vividly that in the summers the left side was cleaned well, separators and lines based on cork were set and a "swimming pool" was defined! *The rest was history*!  This was where _Nautikos Omilos Patron_ was playing its in-town water polo games. I remember with great pleasure the 1969 Championship where NOP was ranked fifth after Ethnikos Piraeus (the perennial champion, the famous team of Nikos Garyfallos), Olympiakos, Pana0inaikos, and AO Palaiou Falirou. There was a memorable game between NOP and Olympiakos in the "swimming pool"

And this is where the *Provincial Swimming Championships* were held... Of course the hero of NOP was always Zaharopoulos... Born and raised in Patras, Zaharopoulos was a natural in breast stroke. He was the Greek champion for many years and went to the Olympics of 1960 in Rome. He was Greek champion in 200 m breast stroke in 1960 (with 2.53.1) in 1961 (with 2.57.4) and in 1962 (with 2.52.8). 

The *Provincial Swimming Championships* (Paneparxeiakon Prota0lima Kolimviseos) were the most memorable competition of swimming in Greece in the 1960s and 70s... The strongest teams from the provinces were participating, notably _Nautikos Omilos Kalamon_ (with exceptional swimmers like _Yannis Chrysomallis_ who later became the world famous composer and pianist _Yanni_), _Nautikos Omilos Chalkidos_ (with the unbeatable buttefly champion _Halkides)_, Nautikos Omilos Hanion (with another great breast stroke champion, Yorgos Prokopakis, who later became a renown chemical engineer and enterpraineur), _Nautikos Omilos Kerkyras_, and of course _PEKEV of Vrontades, Chiou_ that was producing the team winner in the championships!

Patras 1963.jpg

And the second picture shows Patras again in 1963. Both pictures are from  the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)

Patras 1963b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Greeks prepare to sail for America from the Greek port of Patras...

A photograph from the book _The Greeks in America_ by Jayne Clark Jones, Lerner publications, Minneapolis, MN, 1990

Greeks pg 29.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ιδέα ότι φεύγαν καράβια από την Πάτρα με μετανάστες για την Αμερική! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενδιαφέρουσα φωτο!

----------


## Ellinis

Πολλά και σημαντικά υπερωκεάνεια περάσανε και απο την Πάτρα για να παραλάβουν μετανάστες. Για περισσότερα δες εδώ.

----------


## Trakman

Μου είχε ξεφύγει το σχετικό θέμα, Νίκο και ¶ρη σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Κάνετε καταπληκτική δουλειά!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας το MEDITΕRRANEAN SEA και το SANT ANDREA φωτογραφημενα απο την είσοδο του κεντρικού μώλου (Αγ. Νικολάου) εν έτει 1981, καλοκαίρι. Ξερουμε κατι περισσοτερο για το SANT ANDREA?

medsea_santandrea1981.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

seaways_lover, το SANT ANDREA ναυπήγησης του 1953 είναι το μετέπειτα MAKEDONIA της Ahaid Lines το οποίο στη συνέχεια μετονομάστηκε σε SUMMER STAR για λόγαριασμό της Panko Shipping Inc.

----------


## Ellinis

Σπάνια η φωτογραφία του Sant Andrea, θα την αντιγράψω και στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια πολύ παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ της Πάτρας:

Patra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια πολύ παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ της Πάτρας:
> 
> Patra.jpg


Extremely unusual picture.  What does it say in the back?  What are these soldiers?

----------


## Appia_1978

Νίκο, δυστυχώς δε γράφει τίποτα ... Από τις στολές, θα έλεγα ότι βρισκόμαστε στην περίοδο των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων ή λίγο νωρίτερα.




> Extremely unusual picture. What does it say in the back? What are these soldiers?

----------


## Appia_1978

¶λλη μια κάρτα που βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου πριν από λίγο καιρό  :Wink: 

Patra Kopie.jpg

----------


## starce

Marko kalispera poli orea kart-postal. Mipos gnorisis pio inai to plio ? Efkaristo poli.

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι το ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ (πρ.ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια κάρτα που βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου πριν από λίγο καιρό 
> 
> Patra Kopie.jpg


Oi kartes sou einai api0anes!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 

Rai, ο ειδικός έκανε πάλι το θαύμα του!

----------


## starce

efkaristo kai toys dio

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The attached page summarizes the Italian steamships (piroscafi) and sailing ships (velieri) that arrived in Greece in 1891. it is clear that more than half of the ships arrived in Patras! By the way, the indication "Pyrgos" refers to Katakolon

Italian in Greece.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Patras in 1993

Patras.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια φωτογραφία από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του κογκρέσου των ΗΠΑ στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:

http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/catalog.html

3b13633u.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Μια φωτογραφία από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του κογκρέσου των ΗΠΑ στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/catalog.html
> 
> 3b13633u.JPG


Υπέροχη!! Λογικά είναι στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου, με την πλατεία τριών Συμμάχων από πίσω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια φωτογραφία από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του κογκρέσου των ΗΠΑ στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/catalog.html
> 
> 3b13633u.JPG


Thanks for this very unusual photograph. What is truly unique here is the ability of the 1910 photographer to present a truly "live" picture of activities before departure to the USA. It is extremely rare to have such vivid pictures in that period.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Patras in the early 1990s.  From the tourist guide _Greece_, Toubi's publishers, Glyfada, 1994.

Patras.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Old Patras

Patras.jpg

Patras2.jpg

Patras5.jpg

Patras6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν τους ξεχασα τους φιλους μου απο την *Πατρα*, ιδιως τον Γιωργο (_Trakman_)  Ιδου μερικες καινουριες καρτ ποσταλ απο την περιοδο 1910!

Patras5.jpg

Patras13.jpg

Patras6.jpg

Πιο να ειναι το καραβι; 

Patras9.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα τα έχω χάσει!!!! Όχι μόνο το αρχείο σου είναι μοναδικό, αλλά και όλη αυτή η αναζήτηση που κάνεις είναι εκπληκτική και φέρνει στην επιφάνεια σπάνιες εικόνες!!! Σπάνιες και συλλεκτικές όπως αυτές που ανέβασες εδώ!! Λίγες φορές έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε την Πάτρα έτσι!! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιά Πατρα

Ptras11.jpg

Συγκρινατε τον κεντρικο μωλο και τα σπιτια των Πατρων το 1914 (επανω) και το 1938 (κατω)

Patras2.jpg

Patras1.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες!!! Και είναι προφανώς τραβηγμένες από το φάρο, ο οποίος εκείνη την εποχή βρισκόταν στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ιδέα ότι φεύγαν καράβια από την Πάτρα με μετανάστες για την Αμερική! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενδιαφέρουσα φωτο!


Trakman

Here is one of the very big ones that was going directly from Patras to New York!  The ad is from February 23, 1914 and the ship is the Austro-Americana *Belvedere * And note, this was in the middle of World War I

19140223 Belvedere.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον!! Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει και στο θέμα των υπερωκεάνιων δε γνώριζα ότι τόσοι και τόσοι μετανάστες αναχωρούσαν κάποτε για ένα καλύτερο αύριο από την Πάτρα. Και από τότε που διάβασα όλα αυτά που δημοσιεύσατε εδώ στο φόρουμ, κάθε φορά που θα κατεβώ στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου, σχεδόν πάντα θα τρέξει ο νους μου στο παρελθόν!
Τι στιγμές θα υπήρξαν πριν τόσα χρόνια... Το θέμα είναι ιδιαίτερα συγκινητικό!
Δεν ξέρω αν είχες προσέξει Νικόλα μία έκθεση που είχα αναφέρει εδώ. Ήταν φανταστική με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σου άρεσε πολύ!! :Wink:

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

καταρχην γεια σαs.αχ ρε παιδια τι μου θυμιζεται τωρα.στο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ εκανα 6 χρονια με αρχικαμαρωτο τον συχωρεμενο ΣΟΛΩΝΑ ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΑΤΟ.σε αυτο τον ντοκο επεφτε συνεχεια απεναντι απο ενα καφενεδακι που ειχε μεσα στο λιμανι.παρακαλω οποιοs εχει φωτο του ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ να επικοινωνηση μαζι μου. ευχαριστω για τιs καλεs αναμνησειs που μαs χαριζεται να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Trakman

Μια όμορφη προσπάθεια από το Εσπερινό Λύκειο της Πάτρας με σπάνιες εικόνες από το παρελθόν της πόλης υπάρχει εδώ. 
(Νικόλα νομίζω ότι μερικές τις έχεις ήδη ανεβάσει!)
Είναι εντυπωσιακό το σχεδιάγραμμα με τη ρυμοτομία της Πάτρας!

----------


## Trakman

Λιμάνι Πατρών, Θεατές στα Μαραγκοπούλεια (αγώνες υγρού στίβου), 2-9-1951.
Για τον Νικόλα Πέππα και τον ¶ρη (Εllinis)!
Δυστυχώς δε γράφει ποιο καράβι είναι. Πολεμικό μάλλον, έτσι?!? Το αναγνωρίζετε?!?!?

Maragopouleia.jpg

_Φώτο: Δημήτρης Τριανταφύλλου, Τάκης Φλώρος_
_Από:_ _Πάτρα 1947-1964
Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή
Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη
Εξάντας_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Λιμάνι Πατρών, Θεατές στα Μαραγκοπούλεια (αγώνες υγρού στίβου), 2-9-1951.
> Για τον Νικόλα Πέππα και τον ¶ρη (Εllinis)!
> Δυστυχώς δε γράφει ποιο καράβι είναι. Πολεμικό μάλλον, έτσι?!? Το αναγνωρίζετε?!?!?


_Giwrgo_

_Auth h fwtografia ecei megalh shmasia._ 

_Mecri to 1970 den uphrce kolumbhthrio sthn Patra. O NautikoV OmiloV Patrwn eice omwV pollouV kalouV kolumbhteV kai udatosfairisteV. O NOP htan sthn Prwth Kathgoria gia polla cronia._ 

_Loipon, thn epoch ekeinh, agwneV prataqlhmatoV udatosfairisewV kai kolumbhsewV ginontousan ston mwlo tou Agiou Nikolaou bazontaV duo h tria megala ploia ... na ftiaxoun to anoikto kolumbhthrio... Kai auto blepeiV edw. Malista, prosexe thn mikrh skalitsa aristera sto ploio kai thn kolumbhtria pou brisketai mprosta thV. H kolumbhtria auth htan mia apo tiV megalutereV morfeV thV metapolemikhV kolumbhsewV, h Poupa Roumpen, otan htan 15 etwn._

_Oso gia to ploio, nai, einai polemiko. Ekana mia megequnsh twn grammatwn mprosta kai blepw A 41. IswV o ArhV xerei pio einai..._

_Genika nomizw oti oi qeateV parakolouqoun kapoio agwna polo giati blepeiV thn entash sta matia touV. PantwV, prepei na einai ta Maragkopouleia_

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα είσαι εξαιρετικός!! Οι παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες επιβεβαιώνουν πολλά από αυτά που λες. Φαίνονται δύο πλοία να είναι κάθετα στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου φτιάχνοντας έτσι ένα τεχνητό κολυμβητήριο. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι ίδιας ημέρας με την προηγούμενη,  2-9-1951.

maragopouleia_1.jpg

maragopouleia_2.jpg

_Φώτο: Δημήτρης Τριανταφύλλου, Τάκης Φλώρος_
_Από:_ _Πάτρα 1947-1964
Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή
Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη
Εξάντας_

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Trakman, το πλοίο είναι ένα από τα ξύλινα ναρκαλλιευτικά που μας είχαν παραχωρήσει στον β' ππ οι ¶γγλοι και οι Αμερικάνοι. Κάποια από τα ονόματα τους ήταν ΑΦΡΟΕΣΣΑ, ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ, κλπ και τα αρχικά τους ήταν αρχικά ΝΑ... και αργότερα Μ...
Ίσως κάποια να είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως βοηθητικά οπότε τα αρχικά του θα ήταν Α...

Στις δύο άλλες φωτογραφίες πρέπει να είναι κάποιο αποβατικό, μιας και φαίνονται και ανάλογα κρένια.

----------


## Trakman

¶ρη και Νίκο σας βγάζω το καπέλο!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Giwrgo_

_Kai auteV oi fwtografieV ecoun megalh shmasia gia osouV endiaferontai gia thn Patrinh kolumbhsh. Oi treiV kolumbhteV einai (apo aristera) o QodwroV MploudroV, pou egine proponhthV tou NOP to 1965, o NikoV GoulandrhV kai o AlekoV KwnstantopouloV. EpishV oi treiV kolumbhtrieV einai h perifhmh Makrugiannh tou Nautikou Omilou Patrwn, h Almpetil tou Eqnikou PeiraiwV kai h Papagiannopoulou tou Aqlhtikou Omilou Palaiou Falhrou._

_EpishV sthn Eleuqeria thV 25hV Augoustou 1951 brhka auto to arqridio_




> _Anecwrhsan cqeV me armatagwgon tou stolou oi kolumbhtai kai ai kolumbhtriai twn sullogwn tou Kentrou pou qa laboun meroV sta B Maragkopouleia. Ta Maragkopouleia ginontai kat etoV staV PatraV kai lambanoun meroV s auta efhboi, paideV kai korasideV apo olhn thn Ellada._
> 
> _Kata ta efeteina Maragkopouleia qa diexacqoun kai agwneV ouwter polo, metaxu thV omadoV tou N. O. Patrwn kai thV omadoV tou N. O. AlexandreiaV, pou aficqh procqeV eiV thn Ellada_


_Duo fwtografieV apo ton mwlo tou Agiou Nikolaou to 1930 kai 1931 antistoica, deicnoun to proceiro kolumbhthrio ftiagmeno me barkeV (to 1930) gia touV kolumbhtikouV agwneV kai me to NIKH tou Stolou maV._

_Thn epoch ekeinh o NOP eice arxisei na kanei mia kalh omada. EnaV apo touV kaluterouV udatosfairisteV tou htan o CrhstoV SbwlopouloV, pou egine argotera enaV pasignwstoV dhmosiografoV. Argotera o SbwlopouloV epestreye sthn Patra kai htan o proponhthV pou ebgale ton NOP prwtaqlhth ElladoV gia pente-exh cronia ameswV prin kai meta ton polemo. StiV arceV thV dekaetiaV tou 1950 o SbwlopouloV htan o proponhthV thV EqnikhV._ 

_Oi fwtografieV einai apo to biblio tou Moloca (1991) gia thn palia Patra_

_Kolumb1930.jpg

Kolumb 1931.jpg_

----------


## Trakman

Εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες Νικόλα!!
Δύο ακόμα φώτος, αυτή τη φορά από τα Μαραγκοπούλεια της 19-8-1956.
Την τεχνητή πισίνα αυτή τη φορά την πλαισίωναν παντόφλες ως φαίνεται!

Maragopouleia_4.jpg

Maragopouleia_5.jpg

_Φώτο: Δημήτρης Τριανταφύλλου, Τάκης Φλώρος_
_Από:_ _Πάτρα 1947-1964
Μικρή Φωτογραφική Διαδρομή
Συλλογή Ν. Ε. Τόλη
Εξάντας_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δύο ακόμα φώτος, αυτή τη φορά από τα Μαραγκοπούλεια της 19-8-1956.
> Την τεχνητή πισίνα αυτή τη φορά την πλαισίωναν παντόφλες ως φαίνεται!


Για το *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*, το πρωτο πορθμειο της Ελλαδος (1946-2008?), διαβαστε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...221#post264221

----------


## Trakman

Στο θέμα των υπερωκεανίων είχε γραφτεί:




> Three postcards of the great Saturnia, so much remembered for her stops in Patras...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32301
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32302
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32303






> Θα ήταν εκπληκτικό να δεις ένα τέτοιο θηρίο στην Πάτρα εκείνη την εποχή!! Καταπληκτική εικόνα!!!


Έμεινα έκληπτος λοιπόν όταν έπεσα μπροστά στην παρακάτω φώτο!!

Το Saturnia λοιπόν στην Πάτρα!!
Χαρισμένη στους Ν. Πέππας, ¶ρη (Ellinis), Roi Baudoin, Finnpartner, Appia, τοξότη!!! (Δε θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν την έχετε ήδη ανεβάσει, το αρχείο σας είναι υπέροχο και ανεξάντλητο!!! :Very Happy: )

Saturnia_patras.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έμεινα έκληπτος λοιπόν όταν έπεσα μπροστά στην παρακάτω φώτο!!
> 
> Το Saturnia λοιπόν στην Πάτρα!!
> Χαρισμένη στους Ν. Πέππας, ¶ρη (Ellinis), Roi Baudoin, Finnpartner, Appia, τοξότη!!! (Δε θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν την έχετε ήδη ανεβάσει, το αρχείο σας είναι υπέροχο και ανεξάντλητο!!!)
> 
> Saturnia_patras.jpg



Exceptional photo!!! Thank you!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια καρτ ποσταλ των Πατρων
Patrai.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Καταπληκτική Νικόλα!!!!!!
Πολύ κίνηση το λιμάνι ακόμα και τότε απ'ότι βλέπω!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ των Πατρων.
Αφιερωμενη στον λατρη της Αχαιας  Trakman

Patras2.jpg

Kαρτ ποσταλ των Πατρων.  1959

Patras.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες Νικόλα!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ!!!
Πόσο όμορφος ήταν ο μώλος της Αγίου Νικολάου με το φάρο!!!

----------


## a.molos

Επιτρέψτε μου μια κατάχρηση στο topic.
Θέλω να σας παρουσιάσω μια φωτογραφία απο τα παλιά, μέσα 10ετίας 1980, στην οποία φαίνεται το FLAVIA II στο λιμάνι ενω εισέρχεται και το βουλγαρικό TRAPEZITSA.Σε πρώτο πλάνο διακρίνεται η αφεντιά μου στο άνθος της νιότης της  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επιτρέψτε μου μια κατάχρηση στο topic.
> Θέλω να σας παρουσιάσω μια φωτογραφία απο τα παλιά, μέσα 10ετίας 1980, στην οποία φαίνεται το FLAVIA II στο λιμάνι ενω εισέρχεται και το βουλγαρικό TRAPEZITSA.Σε πρώτο πλάνο διακρίνεται η αφεντιά μου στο άνθος της νιότης της .


Ωραια φωτογραφια και καλο να συνδεουμε ονοματα με προσωπα

----------


## sea_serenade

Τα TRAPEZITZA και TZAREVETZ (το μετέπειτα ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α) δεν τα ναύλωνε τότε ο Γιαννάτος Πάτρα - Τεργέστη???

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά θυμάσαι. Μετά τα πήραν οι εγγλέζοι και το ένα από αυτά μας επέστρεψε χρόνια αργότερα αγνώριστο ως ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα είσαι εξαιρετικός!! Οι παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες επιβεβαιώνουν πολλά από αυτά που λες. Φαίνονται δύο πλοία να είναι κάθετα στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου φτιάχνοντας έτσι ένα τεχνητό κολυμβητήριο. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι ίδιας ημέρας με την προηγούμενη,  2-9-1951.


Γιωργο

Ιδου και ενα μικρο φιλμ απο κολυμβητικους αγωνες στην Πατρα (Αυγουστος 1962)

Κολυμβητικοί αγώνες στην Πάτρα

Κολυμβητές λαμβάνουν μέρος στους κολυμβητικούς αγώνες, οι οποίοι διοργανώνονται στην Πάτρα, στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της "Ημέρας της Θαλάσσης". Τους αγώνες, οι οποίοι διεξάγονται στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, παρακολουθεί πλήθος θεατών. 

Προσεξε πως ειναι φτιαγμενο το κολυμβητηριο!!!

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...681&thid=14001

P1.jpgP2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατες σκηνες απο την Πατρα προ 32 ετων, 30 Νοεμβριου 1977. 

Στο πλαίσιο των εκδηλώσεων για τον εορτασμό του πολιούχου της Πάτρας Αγίου Ανδρέα, ο Υπουργός Προεδρίας της Κυβερνήσεως Κωνσταντίνος Στεφανόπουλος, ο πρωην πρωθυπουργός Παναγιώτης Κανελλόπουλος, άλλοι επίσημοι και πλήθος κόσμου παρακολουθούν την επίσημη δοξολογία στον Μητροπολιτικό Ναό του Αγίου Ανδρέα στην Πάτρα, στην οποία χοροστατεί ο Μητροπολίτης Πατρών Νικόδημος και άλλοι ιεράρχες. Ακολουθεί η λιτάνευση των λειψάνων και της εικόνας του Αγίου Ανδρέα στους δρόμους της Πάτρας. 

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...424&thid=11175

P1.jpgP2.jpg

Ωραιοτατες σκηνες απο την Πατρα προ 32 ετων, 30 Νοεμβριου 1977. 
Το ξακουστο Πατρινο καρναβαλι, εδω του 1961. Ο σοκολατοπολεμος αρχησε το 1922 και ηταν το μεγαλο γεγονος. Οι χοροι του Καρναβαλιου ηταν πανεμορφοι.

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

*1961*
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...531&thid=14013
*1963
*http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1096&thid=1658
*1965
*http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...242&thid=16770
*1966*
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...256&thid=16561
*1967*
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...274&thid=17550
*1970*
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...793&thid=16929
*1972*
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...745&thid=14459 και
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1317&thid=3596
*1973
*http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...384&thid=13704
*1977*
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1925&thid=4782

P1.jpgP2.jpg

Το *Εγνατια* στην Πατρα το 1971
P1.jpg
Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...368&thid=11337

----------


## Trakman

Εικόνες-ντοκουμέντα!! Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα!!!

----------


## poliv21

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 2007

----------


## Trakman

Καρτ-ποστάλ του 1897!!! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Νικόλα Πέππα!!!

Lighthouse1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ-ποστάλ του 1897!!! Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Νικόλα Πέππα!!!
> 
> Lighthouse1.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ. Πολυ ωραια....

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου αφιερώσω μια ακόμα!
Φωτογραφία του 1895, με την τελετή των Θεοφανείων στο Μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου και στην Πλατεία Τριών Συμμάχων! Αριστερά διακρίνεται το κτίριο του παλιού τελωνείου, που έφραζε τον δρόμο Όθωνος-Αμαλίας. Κατεδαφίστηκε το 1907!

Lighthouse2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου αφιερώσω μια ακόμα!
> Φωτογραφία του 1895, με την τελετή των Θεοφανείων στο Μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου και στην Πλατεία Τριών Συμμάχων! Αριστερά διακρίνεται το κτίριο του παλιού τελωνείου, που έφραζε τον δρόμο Όθωνος-Αμαλίας. Κατεδαφίστηκε το 1907!
> 
> Lighthouse2.jpg


Μπραβο και παλι...  Τον ξερεις τον Hans Werl; Ο Hans Werl ηταν υπαλληλος της εταιρειας Achaia Klaus που εργασθηκε εκει απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1937. Μετα εμεινε στην Ελλαδα οπου πεθανε σε ηλικια 100 ετων το 1967. Εγραψε κατι απιθανα ωραια κειμενα για την  Πατρα

----------


## Trakman

Ομολογώ πως δεν τον γνωρίζω Νικόλα! Θα χαρώ όμως να διαβάσω κάποιο κείμενό του αν έχεις!!

----------


## Trakman

Πατέρας και γιος φωτογραφίζονται με φόντο τον φάρο το 1897!

lighthouse3.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα, 1910

lighthouse4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπέροχη!! Λογικά είναι στο μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου, με την πλατεία τριών Συμμάχων από πίσω.


Μεταναστες ετοιμοι να φυγουν απο την Πατρα.

Οπως κοιταζω την φωτογραφια αρχιζω και σκεπτομαι...  Πως μπορει να εγκαταλειψει κανεις τον τοπο που γεννηθηκε, τους φιλους του, τηεν καθημερινη ζωη του, για να παει στο αγνωστο, χωρις να ξερει την γλωσσα και τα εθιμα του καινουριου τοπου, χωρις να γνωριζει οτι τον περιμενει ρατσισμος και αγρια ζωη, με εργασια 18 ωρων την ημερα....  Ποσα δειχνει μια μικρη φωτογραφια σαν κι αυτη....

Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους _Trakman_ και _τοξοτης

_Metan.jpg

Απο το http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...s/3A10.071.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μεταναστες ετοιμοι να φυγουν απο την Πατρα.
> 
> Οπως κοιταζω την φωτογραφια αρχιζω και σκεπτομαι... Πως μπορει να εγκαταλειψει κανεις τον τοπο που γεννηθηκε, τους φιλους του, τηεν καθημερινη ζωη του, για να παει στο αγνωστο, χωρις να ξερει την γλωσσα και τα εθιμα του καινουριου τοπου, χωρις να γνωριζει οτι τον περιμενει ρατσισμος και αγρια ζωη, με εργασια 18 ωρων την ημερα.... Ποσα δειχνει μια μικρη φωτογραφια σαν κι αυτη....
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους _Trakman_ και _τοξοτης_
> 
> Metan.jpg
> 
> Απο το http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...s/3A10.071.JPG


Φίλε Νίκο , 
Μια μικρή παρέμβαση στη σκέψη σου αυτή : Πολλές φορές τα βάσανα και η ταλαιπωρία άρχιζαν με το που πάταγαν το πόδι τους στο πλοίο.

Αλήθεια πόσο δυνατοί πρέπει να ήταν. Πόσο θάρρος είχαν να μπαίνουν σε καράβια που τα περισσότερα εκτός από σκυλοπνίχτες ήταν σα να φορτώνουν ζώα.

----------


## Trakman

Θα συμφωνήσω απολύτως μαζί σας... Πολλές παρόμοιες σκέψεις μου είχε δημιουργήσει και μια σχετική έκθεση πέρυσι στην Τήνο, η οποία ήταν ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ... Πλημμύριζες από συγκίνηση!
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ ωραια παλια καρτποσταλ των Πατρων. Οι Ιτιες που φαινονται αριστερα ηταν παρα πολυ αγαπητο παραθαλασσιο προαστειο της Πατρινης κοινωνιας στην περιοδο 1910−1935.

Patrai.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Τώρα, οι τότε περίφημες Ιτιές, είναι σκέτη ντροπή!!! Υπερυποβαθμισμένη περιοχή με άπειρα περιβαλλοντολογικά προβλήματα και μολυσμένη θάλασσα. Είναι αυτό που λέμε... "περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγώντας τα κλαις..."  :Sad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κι αλλη μια απο τις Ιτιες, 1910. Απο τα αρχεια του ΕΛΙΑ

Ities 1910.JPG

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το καταδρομικό ΕΛΛΗ στην Πάτρα, πιθανόν σε εορτασμό του Αγιου Αντρέα.
Από το αρχείο της εφημερίδας "Ελευθερία" Κέρκυρας.

(από το γράφοντα για τα τέσσερα χρόνια της ζωής του που πέρασε στην Πάτρα).

ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΟ ΕΛΛΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα ιταλικο φιλμ απο το παρθενικο ταξιδι του προπολεμικου *Vulcania* τον Δεκεμβριο 1928.
http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...-VULCANIA.html   Το φιλμ εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον γιατι παρουσιαζει ζωντανες σκηνες απο το λιμανι των Πατρων


5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προπολεμικη Πατρα. Το πλοιο δεξια ειναι της Ε*θνικης του Εμπερικου.*  Αφιερωμενο στον φιλο Trakman

Patras.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Προπολεμικη Πατρα. Το πλοιο δεξια ειναι της Ε*θνικης του Εμπερικου.*  Αφιερωμενο στον φιλο Trakman
> 
> Patras.jpg


Τότε που ο μόλος και ο χώρος γύρω από το λιμάνι έσφιζε από ζωή... Να'σαι καλά Νικόλα!!! Σπάνια φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην Πατρα το 1933!


Patras 1933.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Εντάξει , στην Πάτρα το 1933.
Το παπόρο όμως πιό είναι ? (για να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα )

----------


## τοξοτης

Κι αυτή γύρω στα 1930 πρέπει να είναι.

http://www.faroi.com/en/patra.htm

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Ο μώλος της Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα, το 1958. Ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει ένα από τα πιο όμορφα σημεία της πόλης!
> 
> _"Πάτρα, 1947-1964_,_ Ν. Ε. Τόλη"_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26834


 δεξιά στο βάθος φαίνεται και το Καλυδών ΙΙΙ (μετέπειτα "Αύρα" του Σαρωνικού)

----------


## Trakman

Το λιμάνι το 1900!!! 
Για τον Νίκο Πέππα και τον τοξότη

Patras_port.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το λιμάνι το 1900!!! 
> Για τον Νίκο Πέππα και τον τοξότη
> 
> Patras_port.jpg



Ωραιοτατη!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το λιμάνι το 1900!!! 
> Για τον Νίκο Πέππα και τον τοξότη
> 
> Patras_port.jpg


 

Μια ωραιότατη είκόνα μιάς άλλης εποχής.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρεις παλιες καρτ ποσταλ των Πατρων που ηλθαν στα χερια μου κατα την διαρκεια της σιωπης της ναυτιλιας

Patrai.jpg
Patras2.jpg
Patras3.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Τρεις παλιες καρτ ποσταλ των Πατρων που ηλθαν στα χερια μου κατα την διαρκεια της σιωπης της ναυτιλιας
> 
> Patrai.jpg
> Patras2.jpg
> Patras3.jpg


Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τρεις παλιες καρτ ποσταλ των Πατρων που ηλθαν στα χερια μου κατα την διαρκεια της σιωπης της ναυτιλιας
> 
> Patrai.jpg
> Patras2.jpg
> Patras3.jpg


Στις όμορφες αυτές καρτ ποσταλ υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποια απο τα εικονιζόμενα πλοία πρέπει να είναι γνωστά της εποχής. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας μας διαφωτίσει και εμάς.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tonyesopi

Φωτογραφίες του Ναυτικού Ομιλου (ΝΟΠ) στο λιμάνι της Πατρας. 

απο το λευκωμα 
_ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΠΑΤΡΩΝ (1929-2009)
80 χρονια χρυσης ιστοριας στον υγρο στιβο_ 

επίσης είναι δημοσιευμένες κι εδώ http://www.axaioi3.gr/forum/index.php?topic=329.165


011950.jpg

Δεκαετια 1950.
Κολυμβητριες του ΝΟΠ στον Κυματοθραυστη μετά από αγώνα

1950.jpg

1950

011951.png

1951 Μόλος Αγίου Νικολάου

1931.png

1931 Στην προβλήτα της ¶στιγος

----------


## tonyesopi

011930.png

Η προβλήτα στον Γαλλικό μόλο , στην σημερινη οδό Γούναρη , σήμερα εκεί βρίσκεται το κτιριο του Λιμεναρχείου 

702v.jpg

1929 Μόλος Αγιου ΝΙκολάου

011931.png

1931 Μολος Αγιου Νικολαου



Προβλήτα της Αστιγος , πίσω φαίνονται οι μύλοι Αγιου Γεωργιου

----------


## tonyesopi

19339319499609642392592bk0.jpg

image0002px6.jpg

1931

92592792819300001wf4.jpg

1930

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για μας τους παλαιους ο *Ναυτικος Ομιλος Πατρων* ηταν ενας θρυλος και στην κολυμβηση και στην υδατοσφαιριση. 

Οταν μεγαλωνα στην δεκαετια του 1950, τα μεγαλα ονοματα της κολυμβησεως ηταν ο Σταμπουλης, ο Ζαχαροπουλος, η Γασπαρινατου και η Τασσοπουλου. 

Η δε ομαδα υδατοσφαιρισεως του ΝΟΠ ηταν πρωταθλητρια Ελλαδος το 1945, 1946 και 1950. Φυσικα πολλες απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες παρουσιασθηκαν για πρωτη φορα στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.waterpololegends.com/search?q=patras

----------


## tonyesopi

Φιλε ευχαρηστω δεν το ηξερα το μπλογκ αυτο! Στους Αχαιους τα εχουμε σκαναρη απο το βιβλιο η από εφημερίδες, και οι φωτο ειναι δημοσιευμενες και σε εφημεριδες που υπαρχουν στην δημοτικη βιβλιοθηκη. Ο Εθνικος Κηρυξ , δεν θυμαμε τωρα χρονια, τις ειχε δημοσιευση ολες σε καθημερινα αφιερωματα του στον ΝΟΠ!

Επίσης αν προσεξεις σ επολλες φωτο δινει πηγη τους Αχαιους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το ομορφο προπολεμικο ασπρο καραβι;

Patras.jpg

www.delcampe.net

----------


## Ellinis

> Ποιο ειναι αυτο το ομορφο προπολεμικο ασπρο καραβι της Εθνικης Ατμοπλοιας;
> 
> Patras.jpg
> 
> www.delcampe.net


Δεν είναι της "Εθνικής" Νίκο. Νομίζω πως πρέπει να το ψάξεις προς Γιουγκοσλαβία μεριά...

----------


## Apostolos

Εγκαίνια του σταθμού επιβατών Πάτρας. Τα σύμβολα της "επανάστασης" πάντού!

http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...6A0A47EEEC7FD7

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ σημαιοστολισμενο!!!_

----------


## τοξοτης

Πολεμικά πλοία και <παντόφλα> στο λιμάνι των Πατρών .... κάποτε

http://paliapatra.blogspot.gr/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολεμικά πλοία και <παντόφλα> στο λιμάνι των Πατρών .... κάποτε
> 
> http://paliapatra.blogspot.gr/


To πορθμειο το ξερεις... Ειναι το περιφημο *Ροδος*!

----------


## Pinin

23401.jpg

Source: http://dati.acs.beniculturali.it/SecondaGuerraMondiale/  more than 20 good photos from 1941 , use keyword Patrasso.

PS:Note at right one of former Hellenic Navy Vosper PT boat.

----------


## Ellinis

Have you managed to identify the large ships Pinin?

----------


## Pinin

I'll try tomorrow. They are Italian.

----------


## Ellinis

> 23401.jpg
> 
> Source: http://dati.acs.beniculturali.it/SecondaGuerraMondiale/  more than 20 good photos from 1941 , use keyword Patrasso.
> 
> PS:Note at right one of former Hellenic Navy Vosper PT boat.


The PT boat was deserted by all of its crew save one. Upon the arrival of the Germans this crewmember tried to scuttle her but he was urged by a local not to do it fearing the German retribution. So he also left and the vessel was captured more or less intact.
To the right of the picture there is also the same vessel that is seen in the photo below mentioned with questionmarks as being KORGIALENIOS:



> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159632
> 
> 
> Discussion
> http://regiamarinaitaliana.forumgrat...opic=1050&st=0


My opinion is that she is not KORGIALENIOS. There is a general similarity, but the bridge  is a deck higher. Some sources mention that she was sunk in Corfu in  April 1941 but other records mention that she was scuttled in Salamis.  If she had sunk in Corfu she would probably end up in Italian control.  However KORGIALENIOS came under German control and she was repaired by  them as UJ.2110. 
I think that the vessel in question is a former  trawler, judging by the camouflage she was previously requisitioned by  the Greek Navy. In the photo second she seems to be unrepaired.

----------


## Pinin

Good eye to detect the supposed Korgialenos from another angle, i agree that there are differences between the exiting photo of Korgialenos and this one, another is that the housing in Korgialenos starts at bow mast.


Here is a another photo that unfortunately shows only the funny "arlequin" camouflage of the funnel. At bottom left.

23403.jpg

The ship with stern gun in the other photo is one of type Citta: (Marsala, Bastia, Agrigento, Livorno etc)

----------


## Ellinis

The ship with the white colour is a Barletta-class armed cruiser.
By the way, the Greek torpedo boat captured in Patras was T-2.

----------


## Pinin

Agree about Barletta. 
Thanks for the torpedo boat ID. Outside greece there is not much we learn about operations and ships of Hellenic Navy in WW2 . In web only learned something from the web site of Admiral Mezeviris.

----------


## Ellinis

> I think that the vessel in question is a former  trawler, judging by the  camouflage she was previously requisitioned by  the Greek Navy. In the  photo second she seems to be unrepaired.





> Here is a another photo that unfortunately shows only the funny "arlequin" camouflage of the funnel. At bottom left.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159666


There are a couple of candidates for this vessel, both former trawlers requisitioned in 1940-41 by the Greek Navy.
One is VELOS (built 1906 as trawler JEANNE ANTOINETTE - see link) which was captured at Messolonghi, opposite to Patras. However as she was captured and repaired by the Germans, she is less probable to be in Italian-controled Patras among Italian ships.
The other candidate is KYMA (built 1904 as trawler MARS) which was grounded at Patras to avoid sinking. She was captured by the Italian forces and repairs were not yet completed by 1943. There is a thread on the ship here. On my opinion KYMA is a strong candidate for the ship with the "arlequin"  :Fat:  camouflage. The extra deckhouse in front of the bridge could relate to her previous role as a yacht for the Embiricos family.

----------


## Pinin

Regarding Kyma i have found this:

http://www.historisches-marinearchiv...lue=298&lang=1

http://www.forum-marinearchiv.de/smf...?topic=16780.0

Here i was unlucky, it is hidden by copyright, but maybe it would be too old photo anyway to helps us identify her unless by hull form which is difficult at these low resolution images.
http://float-trawlers.lancashire.gov...pb24iO30=&pg=2

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της Πάτρας, με ένα μικρό πλοιάριο πρυμνοδετημένο και ένα αμερικάνικο νομίζω  βοηθητικό αρόδο

3029823814_0f304f12f8_o.jpg www2.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Περασμένα μεγαλεία. Έτος 2005. Το ένα πήγε εκεί που πήγε, το άλλο ακόμη περιμένει.......

patra 2005.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Το 1998.

img139.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικες φωτο renetoes!!!!

----------


## renetoes

Στην Πάτρα, Νοέμβριο του 2004.

img174.jpg




...Και το 1998

img175.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Πάτρα foto 1                                               foto 2 apo to internet

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1961 από τo λιμανι της Πάτρας και αρόδο ένα από τα ιταλικά υπερωκεάνεια που το επισκέπτονταν, το SATURNIA.

saturnia 1961.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ίδιες μέρες (Απόκριες), αλλά πενηνταεπτά ολάκερα χρόνια πίσω. Από το _ebay.com_ μία φωτό από το καρναβάλι της Πάτρας το _1961_, με το _ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ_ να αποτελεί _το κύριο θέμα ενός άρματος_.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ της Πάτρας με το μόλο του Αγίου Νικολάου , όπου αριστερά φαίνεται μια "παντόφλα" (ίσως το ΡΟΔΟΣ) και σε δεύτερο πλάνο ένα μότορσιπ.

patras LCT2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της Πάτρας, μάλλον την περίοδο του μεσοπολέμου. 
patras.jpg
πηγή

Δεξιά φαίνεται μια μεγάλη βυθοκόρος με τις φορτηγίδες της
2patr.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια προπολεμική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Πάτρας που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του fb "Ο Άγνωστος Πατραϊκός". 
patras 1920s-30s.jpg

 Ξεχωρίζει το επιβατηγό ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ που το έχω σημειώσει παρακάτωμε το πράσινο βελάκι.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ένα φορτηγό πλοίο έχει την ελληνική σημαία ζωγραφισμένη πίσω από τη γέφυρα άρα πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί λίγο πριν το 1940. Αριστερά το μαύρο φορτηγό πλοίο είναι κάποιο της ολλανδικής KNSM με πιο πιθανό το HERCULES. Η KNSM έδινε στα πλοία της ονόματα από την ελληνική μυθολογία, όπως και η βρετανκή Blue Funnel Line.

patras 193-.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα, _κάπου στην δεκαετία του '60_, σε φωτό από το _ebay_. Διακρίνονται οι πλώρες των _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_ και _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ αλλά και ένα εκ των δύο μικρών φέρρυ - επιβατηγών τύπου RCL, _ΑΛΕΞ_ και _ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ_, για τα οποία είχαμε συζητήσει _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Πίσω απο το RCL βλέπουμε και ενα πρώην Fairmile

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Άρη, δεν το είχα προσέξει. Τελικά αυτά τα πρώην Fairmile τα έχουμε δει όχι απλά σε κάθε λιμάνι της χώρας μας, αλλά σχεδόν σε κάθε θαλάσσια περιοχή, όρμους, ορμίσκους, κόλπους, παραλίες......... !!! Έχω ξανααναρωτηθεί και παλαιότερα, πόσα άραγε από αυτά να είχαν δουλέψει στις θάλασσες μας ???

----------

